# foster home needed urgently in the UK



## Biscuit & Chester (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello all cat lovers
Our names are Biscuit and Chester;we are two female tortoiseshell cats,both 11 years of age,and we sisters.Our Mum due to circumstances out of her control has had to put our house up for sale and is having to move to her brother in weymouth for a short while,then mum will be looking for our new home in weymouth after our old home sold. and unfortunately we cannot go with her,but she doesn't want to lose us.This is where you might be able to help...do you know of any one that would be willing to foster us untill our Mum has sold her house and can get a place for us all to live together again? 
Our Mum will make sure that all the food and vet bills are all covered and that we shall not go without allso our mum will take us for our last visit to our kind vet,for a good check-up,and to get every thing updated.we are healthy cats,chester is a little minx,but me,i am the shy! one,but after a while i settle in,we will give you no trouble..
If you think that you can help us,or you know someone who would be willing to take us in for a while could you please email back,or call on 01359221780,or,07845682752 
[email protected]
Thanks Chester & Biscuit.. 
Ps.my name is jenny and i am deperatly emailing every one,i have called so many animal societys,i am exchausted.........if you know of any one that can help us..PLEASE get back to me,my house is on the market as i type,i am living in my kitchen,and only a camp bed to sleep on,i am so desperate...my son let me down,he has all ready has 2 cats,and feels 4 cats will be too much in a flat... 
Jenny wainwright..


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Jenny, you could put them into boarding kennels short term if they are vaccinated?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy update here: Foster home found.


----------

